# Ben XL1100 vs BEN Merata .25



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

i just bought a Ben xl1100, and shot about 5oo shots. not too bad on the group. Im thinking , is the merada .25 a more acrate gun.
I have about 5 days to return the .22cal. And im thinking of gettting the Ben, merarda .25. WHY i have some coytees, in the feilds next to my house and i want to start shooting them.,,,, Take a breake guys, DONT jump on me about a pellet gun. Im know all about guns,. S0 should i get the BEN merada .25.? im thinking YES.
Disavantages, you have to pump it up, But that is for about 25 shots.
what do you think
No bull **** -please
John'
Im 65 and live in the country. and hunted many many years


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

I assume you mean Benjamin Marauder? If so..............the M-Rod will blow hole inside of hole if you do your part which is not hard with this gun due to the Green Mountain aftermarket barrel Crosman uses! When you shoot one you will understand for sure!


----------



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

I sent back my Ben XL1100 .22cal. And put my order in for a M.rod. .25cal. Now im thinking if i should go througn with this order,why, well now I have to buy a scope for it, and also a hand pump, or get a tank and have it refilled at my welding shop. Or a better idea might be just to buy a Silencer for one of my .22 LR. sim. rifle. I dislike the .25 break barrel because it is about 100ft slower,and also the barrel is not chocked, and the barrel is seperate from the scope mount.[because of the break] that seems to almost be impossible to be or stay accurate for a long time. But 20 shots is quite alot when hunting.Some days i never shoot 1 shot.


----------

